
Disney Wants to Track Park Visitors by Secretly Photographing Their Shoes - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/disney-wants-to-track-theme-park-visitors-by-photograph-1784482398
======
PaulHoule
It would be easy for an individual to fool but could probably make good
capture/recapture estimates of populations in an area.

